# der Handel blühte



## Nina13

Hola:

Cómo podría traducir en esta frase "blühen" ?

Nur in den beiden großen Städten Mekka und Medina *blühte *der Handel.

Solo en las dos grandes ciudades, La Meca y Medina, *florecía el comercio*. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## anipo

Exacto.
Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

¡Estupenda traducción!
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Nina13

"blühen" tiene otra connotación en esta frase, pero no sé la palabra exacta para traducirla.
Suena un poco raro decir que "el comercio florece", no?
Alguien tiene otra idea?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

¿_Prosperar_ te gusta más?

El comercio prosperaba solamente en las dos grandes ciudades, La Meca y Medina.

Saludos.


----------



## anipo

No veo cuál es tu problema.  Florecer es blühen, también en tu frase.
Si buscas florecer en  WR obtendrás lo siguiente:


Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*florecer conjugar ⇒*



intr. Echar o cubrirse de flores las plantas:
_los almendros florecen en invierno._
*Funcionar bien, prosperar:
el negocio floreció en poco tiempo.*
Desarrollarse un movimiento, artista, creencia, etc., en una determinada época o región:
_la generación del 98 floreció en España a fines del siglo__xix._
prnl. Ponerse mohosa una cosa:
_el pan se ha florecido._
♦ *Irreg.* Se conj. como *agradecer*.

Pero si, como dijo Alemanita, te gusta más "prosperar", úsala.
Saludos.


----------



## Nina13

ok, sí me gusta más "prosperar". Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Birke

Nina13 said:


> ok, sí me gusta más "prosperar". Muchas gracias a los dos!


Tú sabrás lo que te conviene para tu texto, pero un comercio que prospera es menos próspero que un comercio que florece. 

Puede ser que en el resto de Arabia el comercio prosperara, pero sólo en Medina y La Meca floreciera de verdad.


----------

